# Ipad 4 Wifi ou 3G+Wifi



## christo-67 (26 Octobre 2012)

Hey ! ca fait un moment que je rêve d'un ipad 

Je pense acheté le 4 a ça sortie vue que j'ai un iphone 5 histoire d'avoir le nouveau connecteur 

Ma question et enfaite que j'hésite entre "Wifi" ou "3G+Wifi"

Sachant que j'ai déjà un forfait Origami Jet 24/24 avec partage de connexion et 3go h+
j'aurais pas besoin de plus de data 3Go sa me suffie déjà bien  je préférée avoir une sim pour l'ipad car le partage de connexion en Wifi c'est un-peut limite ...

je branche toujours le mac en USB c'est vraiment plus réactif... 

En bref ma question et plus au niveau des forfait que de l'ipad qui sera surement 3G quitte a pas men servir au début !

y a pas de forfait avec 2 Sim ?...

Si vous pouvais m'éclairée un-peut ça serait cool :love:


----------



## KevZqn (26 Octobre 2012)

Si tu as un forfait tout illimité, un Wifi tout court suffit, partage de connexion tu la mets en bluetooth et comme ça l'iPad pourra être utiliser partout (faut pas trop s'éloigner de l'iPhone)

iPad 4 => 509, c'est abuser !

Apple augmente vraiment les prix .. 

Sinon pour pas un iPad mini ?


----------



## christo-67 (26 Octobre 2012)

Ca me botte pas trop un ipad mini... c'est trop mini ^^

C'est pour laissée le macbookpro je veut un ipad pour les forum le bon coin ou les chose du genre ! comme ça la copine peut jouée au sims  

Ui je me fait braquée !

j'ai jamais testé le partage en bluetooh !...


----------



## riderclem (29 Octobre 2012)

Salut moi j'ai un iPad 3 en 32gb wifi et un forfait free grâce a mon forfait je peux partage mon internet donc le cellules cert a rien en fait


----------



## christo-67 (29 Octobre 2012)

Mon forfait le permet aussi mai j'ai peur que se soit lent ! vue quon partage en bluetooth ou wifi ... 

et ça oblige a être près du iphone et ça doit bien tuer la batterie ...

faudrais que je teste


----------



## bricbroc (29 Octobre 2012)

faudra également prendre en compte les 2 processeurs d'iPad : A5X et et A6X.
Apple parle de 2 fois + rapide...
Ce sera l'occasion de voir si c'est vrai ou si ils nous prennent pour des jambons


----------



## christo-67 (29 Octobre 2012)

je voudrais le new pour le connecteur lightning ! donc A6X


----------



## christo-67 (2 Novembre 2012)

J'ai pris un 4 16go noir wifi !


----------

